# Need a .nef file editor



## Doghouse (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone know how to edit the new D40x .Nef files?  

I don't want to spend 120 and Nikon's software after purchasing the camera.  (They should include software to edit the photo's.)

Tried Rawshooter, but cannot get it to register


----------



## Mudder (Jun 21, 2007)

Aren't they compatible with windows?

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0506/05060201nikon_nefwindows.asp


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2007)

Never heard of it. Is that a proprietary Nikon specific software? Suspect if it is, you will need to spend the bucks.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 21, 2007)

THe format is supported by windows to view the thumbnails, etc.  But if you want to crop, or adjust the photo you need software that works with .nef.  I wanted to use Rawshooter essentials, but cannot get it to register.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 21, 2007)

Send me one file and I'll take a look at it. It may be real simple

turner@simplyturning.com


Edit in

I just found this on google

http://www.aim-dtp.net/aim/digicam/dcraw/dcraw2ps.htm


Edit in
You will also need this
 http://www.insflug.org/raw/


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2007)

I e-mailed my son who is a digital Nikon addict and pretty good with the computer software (understatement [] )
He replied quickly, here is his response:
"Yes, NEF are the proprietary raw digital files of Nikon.  If from a digital camera  you can go to NikonUSA.com, click on the "software" link and there is some freeware and trial software you can use to open those files.  If they're from their digital scanners, AFAIK, there's no way to open or use those files."
  So, you can get the software necessary free. Enjoy.


----------



## dbriski (Jun 21, 2007)

What Rifleman said.  Also Photoshop can read and edit the files, but may cost more than the $120, don't think the elements version will but not sure.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 21, 2007)

I just found out that Paint Shop Pro will open a .nef file. It's available on amazon.com or straight from Corel for less than $100.00 

You might even be able to find it on Ebay cheaper. 

It seems that the gimp can read them with a plugin and it's free.

https://lists.xcf.berkeley.edu/lists/gimp-user/2006-January/007219.html


Duuuuhhh,

Here's a link to the gimp on windows:

http://www.gimp.org/windows/


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 21, 2007)

Have you tried Picasa?

http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=15625

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 21, 2007)

Picasa is about the best so far.  Wish I could find something that would read .nef and convert to .RAW


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 21, 2007)

John

.nef is a .raw file

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAW_image_file


also, try this
http://tinyurl.com/2z2sc4


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2007)

We need a hand holding icon.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 22, 2007)

NO a .nef is not a .raw.  Nikon encrypts their raw format so that you have to use different software for your version.   For example a D70 .nef is not the same as a D200 or a D40 or D40x .nef.

Frank, What do you mean by what you are saying???


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Try http://www.rawphotodesk.com/register.html


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />NO a .nef is not a .raw.  Nikon encrypts their raw format so that you have to use different software for your version.   For example a D70 .nef is not the same as a D200 or a D40 or D40x .nef.






> Originally From Wikipedia
> _There is no single raw format: different manufacturers use their own proprietary formats, which are collectively known as raw format._


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAW_image_file




Did you try this yet? http://tinyurl.com/2z2sc4


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />We need a hand holding icon.



Well, it's not a hand holding icon, but it is hands holding something icon. []


----------



## Mudder (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />NO a .nef is not a .raw.  Nikon encrypts their raw format so that you have to use different software for your version.   For example a D70 .nef is not the same as a D200 or a D40 or D40x .nef.
> 
> Frank, What do you mean by what you are saying???



It would seem that YOU are the one that is incorrect:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/326v9n

Please see the preview link above to show that it IS a nikon site, Now here is an excerpt from that page:



> _from Nikon USA site_
> 
> Nikon calls images saved in the RAW format "NEF" files. Nikon RAW NEF files can be edited in Nikon View Editor, PictureProject, Nikon Capture Editor and Nikon Adobe Photoshop plug-in.
> 
> This unique format consists of the RAW data of an image, along with an instruction set that provides extensive image editing capability not available with other file formats.  With a NEF file, the original RAW data of an image is never changed.  All corrections and adjustments that you make are preserved in the file's instruction set. You can change the instruction set as many times as you like without ever disturbing the original image's RAW data. Using the software listed above you can change the shooting White Balance, adjust Exposure Compensation as well as basic color, sharpening and levels controls.



I found nowhere in the Nikon site any mention of encrypted formats, however they did mention that they use a different compression format for different cameras.

Each camera company has a different name for their RAW (minimally processed data from the image sensor of a digital camera) files. 

.raf (Fuji)
.crw .cr2 (Canon)
.kdc .dcr (Kodak)
.mrw (Minolta)
.nef (Nikon)
.orf (Olympus)
.dng (Adobe)
.ptx .pef (Pentax)
.arw .srf (Sony)
.x3f (Sigma)
.erf (Epson)

If you looks closely at the list above you might see that 4 camera manufacturers have more than one RAW format.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok Mudder, when you own the camera, and attempt to open the nef files with it, then you can talk.   

http://www.engadget.com/2005/04/23/nikon-responds-to-raw-file-encryption-controversy/
http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1113977781.html
http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/webx/.3bc2b3eb


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2007)

All the articles you posted doghouse says a .nef is a raw file.

As I said earlier, send me a file.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Ok Mudder, when you own the camera, and attempt to open the nef files with it, then you can talk.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2005/04/23/nikon-responds-to-raw-file-encryption-controversy/
> ...



Well Actually Doghouse I DID have a D40 and it sucked; So I brought it back and got a Canon Digital Rebel instead. The .nef file is Nikon's version of a raw file just as .crw & .cr2 are Canon's version of the raw file. Whether they encrypt data or not does not change the FACT that the .nef file is Nikon's raw format. A friend of mine has a D40 and I asked him to send me some raw files to test them. I am able to open his raw files in Paint shop pro and Photoshop.

Really nice way for a moderator to be acting, I'm sure you'll get lots of folks willing to help you the next time you ask a question.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 24, 2007)

You know what, I am responding to your condescending attitude.  You DO NOT own my camera or the software I own.  You are pushing a subject to develop a fight.  Just because you like to fight with people.  In the 10th post I said that I found a solution using picasa.  

Oh, and by the way a D40 and a D40x are 2 differnt cameras.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys, please keep it civil.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 25, 2007)

Relax Doghouse, you are WAY off base here.

I may not have the camera, but I have the ability to handle just about every type computer file out there. For me to build a patch that will work for you is about as hard to do as turning a B2B slimline.

I rescind my offer.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />You know what, I am responding to your condescending attitude.  You DO NOT own my camera or the software I own.  You are pushing a subject to develop a fight.  Just because you like to fight with people.  In the 10th post I said that I found a solution using picasa.
> 
> Oh, and by the way a D40 and a D40x are 2 differnt cameras.



In the 13th post YOU began with your condescending attitude. It takes 2 to make an argument. 

Yes, The D40 is 6 megapixel and the D40x is 10 megapixel. It's pretty much the same body and controls as the D40, It just has a bigger image sensor stuffed in there. Just as Cannon has the digital rebel, the rebel XT and The Rebel XTi. Although the XT and XTi can shoot raw mode in the automatic modes, that shortcoming is easily overcome with a firmware hack.

Good luck with your camera, I hope it's everything you wanted.


----------

